# Nature Aquarium Party 2018



## Shinobi (12 Oct 2018)

Hey UKAPS!

I’m currently in Japan attending the Nature Aquarium Party 2018 with the Award ceremony for this years participants of IAPLC.

I just had a day in Tokyo with my friend Thomas, where we got to se the famous Amano layouts in Sumida Aquarium. We just arrived in Niigata where the main schedule of the event will be held


I will try to update as the event progresses, if there’s anything in particular you’d like to see please let me know 

Also I will post a lot of short videos from the trip on my instagram: AquaticDK


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Oct 2018)

Thanks for sharing Shinobi, looking forward to updates


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (12 Oct 2018)

Yeah, I'm Totes Jel as Joey Essex would say.


----------



## Shinobi (13 Oct 2018)

Spotted randomly in a store in Niigata. Full ADA 180p maintained to perfection - talking about high standards!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Oct 2018)

Just seen the top 7, What a nice change for a traditional nature aquarium to take top spot! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Just seen the top 7, What a nice change for a traditional nature aquarium to take top spot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ADA Philippines Facebook page has more...



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (13 Oct 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/286393314784744/posts/1851099574980769/

Number 6 is incredible, but not at all to my taste. What are the trees 'made of?
K


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Oct 2018)

Top 27 on Nature Inside Facebook page.  Sorry on phone so can't l8nk...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (13 Oct 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/762067963901080/posts/1959134507527747/
Sorted


----------



## soggybongo (13 Oct 2018)

all look mint but number 12 does it for me, even had toad stools on the left and hobbit steps lol..


----------



## Shinobi (13 Oct 2018)

This year was a bit controversial, with a triumphant return of the essence of nature aquarium style. 
There was a however a feeling of this year’s second place got robbed because of the use emphasis on the traditional nature aquarium making its way to the top.
Everything is prime work for sure, but for me personally it was hard to see what made this years winner stand out so much from what’s been seen and done before


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Oct 2018)

No doubting that the grand prize is a beautiful tank and great example of a nature aquarium but it doesn't feel special.  I think 4th place was a better nature scape...

2nd feels very familiar, slight change from lots of the diarama's of years gone by.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (14 Oct 2018)

Yururi (ADA FB page link) looks very Amano-esque going back to his Nature Aquarium days 
to my eye it has more perspective than 4th place 
2nd & 3rd - the diorama style always looks “cold” to me 

Anyone know how close they were in actual points?


----------



## alto (14 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> I think 4th place was a better nature scape...



Some earlier scapes from H H (I think )

Glass Canvas Aquascapes 
(Youtube link)


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Oct 2018)

I noticed traditional nature aquarium scapes making a come back in the top 27 last year as well. Perhaps future contestants will get the message and we'll see even more nature aquarium scapes entered, and in the top 27, in following years.






Diorama style scapes can be amazing pieces of living art, but I doubt very much they can be sustained much beyond the photoshoot. I'm guessing many use the dry start method and don't get flooded until the last minute. At the very least they should be in a different category, or maybe even a separate competition.

A couple of nature aquarium scapes from 2017...


World Ranking 0004




Luis Carlos Galarraga
BRAZIL
Summertime

ルイス・カルロス・ガララーガ
ブラジル
サマータイム


World Ranking 0010




Fernando Francischelli
BRAZIL
Ways of the Heart

フェルナンド・フランシッシェリ
ブラジル
胸の内


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2018)

I stil believe diorama''s have nothing to do with nature aquaria. ( and certainly were not what Amano envisioned).


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> I stil believe diorama''s have nothing to do with nature aquaria. ( and certainly were not what Amano envisioned).


Well then he should have called it Internation Nature Aqurium Contest 

There is a YouTube video on the ada channel where he discusses the evolution of nature aquarium to diorama etc... he likes them but wouldn't like to keep one which I think was also where the points scoring changed so that longevity of a scape is considered.  


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (14 Oct 2018)

Personally I thought 77 was better than 1. 

Absolutely epic works indeed!


----------



## Shinobi (14 Oct 2018)

Day 2:

we got to visit the ADA gallery and see many new scapes for the first time, it was every bit as amazing as I´ve hoped and more - pictures and videos really doesn't do this place justice.

Atmosphere was very cozy and relaxed and you had a chance to check out the AMAZING gallery and surroundings at your own pace.

there were food and drinks - and a plant raffle for rare plants!

Also got a chance to go to mr. Amano´s house and see his big 4 meter tank. Needles to say the tank was amazing, but the garden was what really blew me away.  

EXTREME AMOUNT OF PICTURES!!!

PART 1:


----------



## Shinobi (14 Oct 2018)

PART 2:


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Oct 2018)

Amazing pictures, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Oct 2018)

Second that, thanks.


----------



## alto (14 Oct 2018)

Absolutely fantastic


----------



## Conort2 (14 Oct 2018)

That aquarium with the rainbow fish in is amazing! Thanks for sharing, quality pictures.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Oct 2018)

Amazing, some of the top aquascapers up there again Fukada, Josh Sim. Like Fukadas this year as much as his previous winners.Seems the USA have done well


----------



## Shinobi (16 Oct 2018)

Went hiking with Hiep Hong this morning before Today’s program started.

Things like freshwater craps and especially hydrocotyle tripartita was everywhere. Also some really interesting mosses


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Shinobi said:


>


That one is _Clerodendron trichotomum. 
_
The moss looks like a_ Fissidens sp. _you have plenty to choose from. The fern  that looks a bit like Java Fern, may well be a _Microsorum_ sp. the shed conifer foliage below it is from _Cryptomeria japonica.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Nigel95 (16 Oct 2018)

Awesome pics Marc. I am sure will be a great experience!! Enjoy your time!


Don't need to be unique. Just copy Amano and take the grand prize . I really like the scape of the grand prize personally even better than Amanos version. But for me is not the real grand prize. I wonder if this was done just to boost the wallet of ADA.


44177260_10210652406460967_1716544943259910144_n by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## DutchMuch (16 Oct 2018)

Oh god this thread is
_amazing. _


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Oct 2018)

Some awesome pics, keep it coming.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Awesome pics Marc. I am sure will be a great experience!! Enjoy your time!
> 
> 
> Don't need to be unique. Just copy Amano and take the grand prize . I really like the scape of the grand prize personally even better than Amanos version. But for me is not the real grand prize. I wonder if this was done just to boost the wallet of ADA.
> ...



This is ridiculous...the ada screen light sticker is missing!


----------



## Shinobi (18 Oct 2018)

This years layouts from distributers and special guests at the gallery.

Fun fact: The ADA maintenance staff sends pictures and updates of the tanks to the creators weekly, and asks how to trim or if they want to make changes to the planting.


 

 

 

Amanos private collection of the legendary ´Hakkai`stones behind the gallery:


----------



## Hades (19 Oct 2018)

Great thread!
Very nice pictures, what a thrill to be there!
Enjoy.
Thanks for sharing!  (However, you could have provided some towels. Not even a fair warning in the opening post... So loads of keyboards and smart phones were (unnecessarily) drool-damaged i reckon...)



Shinobi said:


> Fun fact: The ADA maintenance staff sends pictures and updates of the tanks to the creators weekly, and asks how to trim or if they want to make changes to the planting.


Nice service!! Imagine having this team at your disposal!

Fun fact 2: It seems to me that the creator of the second tank asked the staff for a carpet of Utricularia graminifolia!?! 
(at least if i identified the foreground plant correct?)
Anyway that's probably the easiest way to successfully growing UG:
Make a beautiful scape, fill it with UG and let the ADA guys grow it into a lush and green UG carpet for you!! 

@Shinobi : Do you happen to know which kind of stone they used in that first scape?


----------



## Shinobi (19 Oct 2018)

Hades said:


> Great thread!
> Very nice pictures, what a thrill to be there!
> Enjoy.
> Thanks for sharing!  (However, you could have provided some towels. Not even a fair warning in the opening post... So loads of keyboards and smart phones were (unnecessarily) drool-damaged i reckon...)
> ...



Thanks!

Yeah the Nature Aquarium Party has really been an incredible experience. It’s hard to describe with words how amazing the whole experience and all the people you meet have been - I definitely recommend it to anyone who has just the slightest interest in this hobby.

The ADA staff and their maintenance is mind blowing, 50 tanks and no matter how close you look with your own eyes, not a tiny bit of algae to be found anywhere!

The creators did the initial planting themselves, however there were three ADA guys prepping the plants.

The rock in the first picture is the original ADA Manten stone, and this is by far the nicest rock I’ve seen in person. The colors range from brown, to purple or red and has an really interesting texture - it’s really nice and EXPENSIVE!

UG was used in the second picture by André Longarco from Brazil


----------



## Madhav (19 Oct 2018)

what an amazing place to be. 
appreciate your effort and time...keep them coming.


----------



## Hades (20 Oct 2018)

Shinobi said:


> 50 tanks and no matter how close you look with your own eyes, not a tiny bit of algae to be found anywhere!



Incredible!

None of the three tanks above seem to have a visible dropchecker. I checked all pictured tanks on previous first page and could only spot one.
Made me wonder:
Did they remove them because of the ongoing festivities?
Are they very well hidden (possibly hangon type)?
Or maybe they don't use them at all?
Do they use digital controllers for regulating co2 or solenoids?
Levels of 20ppm or 30ppm?
You didn't happen to see the inside of one of those cabinets, did you?

The light units. I do believe see a pattern regarding brand and type choice... 
Wow! Light pleasure overload!!!! 
Rather impressive, dang....
Anyhow, the units all seem to be hanging at more or less the same height. Is that something like 30cm above tank (or 40cm?) average you think?
I have to stop now before i really get started so just one more question before i regain selfcontrol:
Reckon every one of them tanks has an ADA stainless steel filter underneath as well??? Oooh, the joy... 



Shinobi said:


> the original ADA Manten stone, and this is by far the nicest rock I’ve seen in person. The colors range from brown, to purple or red and has an really interesting texture - it’s really nice and EXPENSIVE!



Thanks! I suspected that but those really are amazing stones, even on picture!
Pure and raw poetry!!
Must be a dream to have them at your disposal! 



Shinobi said:


> UG was used in the second picture by André Longarco from Brazil



I'd manage the planting if they'd take care of the growing-in part! Anytime!!!
It's a good way to test their skills anyway, nice move André!

Cheers


----------



## Aquahorti (21 Oct 2018)

Looks like you had a nice experience there, did you ever get time to go hunting for Hakkai stones? As I understand it they can be found not only in nature, but for the lazy person that are also to be found in 'garden centers', although not easy to find in nature nor in shops.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (3 Nov 2018)

Very jealous of all this... thank you so much for sharing.  I won't comment on the aquariums as they are clearly the best you could hope to see... that pond though deserves it's own mention... so natural looking!


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2018)

well done guys


----------



## Shinobi (9 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> well done guys



Well...if they blow 

Btw Well do a update on this thread during the weekend, have had a lot to look after, after I got home


----------



## rebel (10 Nov 2018)

They may 'blow' but the rankings still stand. First place however doesn't stand and should be demoted.


----------

